# La foto me los recuerda / me recuerda a ellos



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber la construcción correcta:

_Das Foto erinnert mich an sie [an meine Eltern] >_
_1. La foto me los recuerda._ 
_2. La foto me recuerda a ellos. _

Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

"La foto me recuerda a ellos"  es la forma correcta


----------



## jordi picarol

Spharadi said:


> "La foto me recuerda a ellos" es la forma correcta


La forma correcta para lo que quiere decir es:me los recuerda. Al menos donde yo vivo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Vilaplana

El significado de esta frase significa:
2. La foto me recuerda a ellos.
Saludos.



Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber la construcción correcta:
> 
> _Das Foto erinnert mich an sie [an meine Eltern] >_
> _1. La foto me los recuerda._
> _2. La foto me recuerda a ellos. _
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

> La forma correcta para lo que quiere decir es:me los recuerda. Al menos donde yo vivo.


Es posible. 
Pero "la foto me los recuerda" suena raro y es muy probable que no sea correcto. El verbo en este caso es "recordar a".
Otro ejemplo: "Usted me recuerda a mi madre", 
    usted me la recuerda.  
    usted me recuerda a ella.


----------



## jordi picarol

Spharadi said:


> Es posible.
> Pero "la foto me los recuerda" suena raro y es muy probable que no sea correcto. El verbo en este caso es "recordar a".
> Otro ejemplo: "Usted me recuerda a mi madre",
> usted me la recuerda.
> usted me recuerda a ella.


El verbo es simplemente "recordar".
Recordar a no existe como verbo.Mira el DRAE


----------



## Pitt

jordi picarol said:


> La forma correcta para lo que quiere decir es:me los recuerda. Al menos donde yo vivo.
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
Yo también creo que es correcto así:
_La foto me recuerda *a mis padres > *La foto me* los *recuerda._

Según el DPD el verbo *recordar *es transitivo y por tanto exige un complemento directo = *los* (no *a ellos*).

Muchas gracias también a los demás.

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Pitt said:


> Según el DPD el verbo *recordar *es transitivo y por tanto exige un complemento directo = *los* (no *a ellos*)


Bueno, que se diga _a ellos_ no significa automáticamente que sea _otra cosa_ que un complemento directo. 
La mención explícita del pronombre personal resulta sobre todo en un énfasis, independientemente de que se trate de un pronobre directo o indirecto; es decir, _a ellos _de por sí no te dice si se trata de un pronombre/complemento directo o indirecto ¿no?

A: La foto me los recuerda.
B: (no oyó bien lo que dijo A): ¿A quién te recuerda? ¿A mí?
A: No, no a ti - me recuerda _a_ _ellos_.

Aquí no tendría sentido si se repitiera simplemente "La foto me los recuerda", ¿no?


----------



## jordi picarol

Sidjanga said:


> Bueno, que se diga _a ellos_ no significa automáticamente que sea _otra cosa_ que un complemento directo.
> La mención explícita del pronombre personal resulta sobre todo en un énfasis, independientemente de que se trate de un pronobre directo o indirecto; es decir, _a ellos _de por sí no te dice si se trata de un pronombre/complemento directo o indirecto ¿no?
> 
> A: La foto me los recuerda.
> B: (no oyó bien lo que dijo A): ¿A quién te recuerda? ¿A mí?
> A: No, no a ti - me recuerda _a_ _ellos_.
> 
> Aquí no tendría sentido si se repitiera simplemente "La foto me los recuerda", ¿no?


No está mal,veo que hay un buen nivel de aprendizaje de mi lengua materna ,pero se está exagerando una miajilla.
Lo de los pronombres directos e indirectos no se estudiaba en mis tiempos.
Debe de ser de la nueva gramática.Lo miraré.
Lo que si es cierto es que en caso de que B fuera tan sordo y tanto A como B fueran españoles, A respondería:NO,A TI NO;ME LOS RECUERDA A ELLOS!!!!
¿Por qué? Primero porque gritaría,y segúndo porque si dice únicamente:me recuerda a ellos,no queda claro para el sordo,puede entender que son ellos los que se acuerdan de mí.Así que A,para evitar malentendidos,pordría "LOS" con toda seguridad,
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

En combinación con un verbo el pronombre tónico (p.ej. a ellos) en función de complemento directo siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (p.ej. los). 

Correcto: 
_Quiero a los niños > Los quiero > Los quiero a ellos. _
_La foto me recuerda a mis padres > Me los recuerda > Me los recuerda a ellos.. _

Incorrecto:
_Quiero a ellos._
_Me recuerda a ellos._


----------



## jordi picarol

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> En combinación con un verbo el pronombre tónico (p.ej. a ellos) en función de complemento directo siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (p.ej. los).
> 
> Correcto:
> _Quiero a los niños > Los quiero > Los quiero a ellos. _
> _La foto me recuerda a mis padres > Me los recuerda > Me los recuerda a ellos.. _
> 
> Incorrecto:
> _Quiero a ellos._
> _Me recuerda a ellos._


Estupenda explicación.Admiro vuestro conocimiento del español.*Respekt* 
Gruß
Jordi


----------



## Pitt

jordi picarol said:


> Estupenda explicación.Admiro vuestro conocimiento del español.*Respekt*
> Gruß
> Jordi


 
Te agradezco mucho la respuesta con el enlace. 

Saludos


----------

